# New Bandsaws Inbound



## zmotorsports (Dec 18, 2015)

Well, in case you guys didn't know it, Matt @ Quality Machine Tools sells more than just lathes and milling machines.  I have been looking to upgrade both my bandsaws for a while now and after keeping my eyes open for nearly a year for some local equipment, I was once again reminded that I live in a machinery desert.

I had purchased a Wilton 14" (model 8201K) Wood/Metal cutting vertical bandsaw about 8+ years ago and it has worked well for what it was.  I purchased it new and used Starrett bi-metal blades and was fairly happy with it and it would be fine for the occassional use in a hobby shop.  I use my equipment a bit more than a regular hobbyist and could tell when I was pushing it.  On heavy cuts IF the blade caught at all the frame "C" would flex so much that it would spit the blade off resulting in my pressure rising.  I used a friends older DoAll that was heavy duty and on steroids compared to my little 14" saw a couple of years ago and I fell in love with it for its rugedness and stability.  I really don't have the room but I was ready to upgrade/upsize.

I also had a 7x12 Jet horizontal bandsaw that I purchased used about 4-5 years ago and although it worked great, I really wanted a mitered head saw and one that was in better condition as the Jet appeared to have had a pretty hard life prior to my purchasing.  I had been using Irwin bi-metal blades on it and had 4 new ones on hand.

About a month ago I grew tired of looking on the local C/L and following up on any "tip" on a used bandsaw and just decided to shoot Matt an email and see what he carried.  I had pretty much made up my mind before messaging him what I wanted for a horizontal bandsaw and luckily he was a dealer for Baileigh.  I then posted up my two bandsaws locally and had a guy purchase both as a package deal.

I ordered a Baileigh BS-210M mitered head horizontal bandsaw from Matt and was looking at a Jet vertical 16" vertical bandsaw.  However, Matt is no longer a Jet dealer but carried a Taiwanese 18" vertical bandsaw that was nicer than the Jet and so I placed my order.  For a vertical bandsaw I ordered a KB-45 from Matt.

I heard from UPS today that my horizontal bandsaw is at the local hub and I have scheduled it for a Tuesday delivery.  My vertical bandsaw should be here next week sometime.

I will update this thread as I receive and setup my new bandsaws and will more than likely do a full review and possibly a video review of them as I have found very little in the form of information out there.  Hopefully this information will be of benefit to someone else looking for bandsaws.

Mike.


----------



## Rich V (Dec 18, 2015)

I wish Matt would update his website, I think he has a lot to offer that most don't know about.

Looking forward to your review on these.


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 18, 2015)

Ditto on the web site updates. I will be looking for a a replacement for my current little 4x6 after the holidays. Do you know what he has in a horiz/vert band saw, say 7x12 or smaller?


----------



## AirWolf (Dec 18, 2015)

Building a snazzy shop there Mike ! Congratualtions!


----------



## mksj (Dec 18, 2015)

Mike,

The BS-210M looks to be a real nice machine, you have the best or both worlds with separate machines. I am really limited on space so ended up with a geared head Taiwanese Turn-Pro 7x12 which was a big time saver over the old hacksaw. Would have preferred it in a swivel head, but in these smaller machines you give up some of the cutting size and the coolant can go all over the place when you start swiveling the head. Look forward to some pictures and your assessment. 

Also agree with QMT site, I guess for repeat customers looking for other machinery it is always worth giving them a call and asking. I probably would have purchased quite a bit more from them had I known that he carried other equipment not listed. Probably move up to a 935 or Sharp LMV vari-speed mill end of next year.  Still, I would rather get the service than blow a lot of money on web design, which can easily get out of hand. I have really been impressed with QMT taking care of their customers, listening to feedback and offering improved quality items on their machine packages.

Mark


----------



## coolidge (Dec 18, 2015)

I have been happy with my TurnPro 7-12 zero issues but will keep this in mind thanks Z.


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 18, 2015)

Mike: When you get ready to stock up on blades, here is the place that I use: http://www.bandsawbladesdirect.com/band-saw-blades?gclid=COKQtZfO5skCFQ2UaQodWx4Clg
I ordered a bunch of blades on a Thursday afternoon and had them at the door on the next Tuesday morning.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 18, 2015)

Rich V said:


> I wish Matt would update his website, I think he has a lot to offer that most don't know about.
> 
> Looking forward to your review on these.



I agree Rich, I don't think he has updated his website since I was looking at equipment from him 2 years ago now.  Oh well, a quick email and he is great about answering questions.  He really does sell much more than just lathes and mills although he doesn't push those other items as much.  He seems to be my first referral any more whenever someone asks me because he is so good to deal with and if he has it or can get it, whatever IT is, I would rather buy from him.



wrmiller said:


> Ditto on the web site updates. I will be looking for a a replacement for my current little 4x6 after the holidays. Do you know what he has in a horiz/vert band saw, say 7x12 or smaller?



Bill, I am not certain on what he carries in that size.  I had specific saws I was inquiring about and really didn't ask about any other options.  I saw on his website that he was a Baileigh and a Jet dealer and when I inquired about the two saws I wanted that is when he replied that he is no longer a Jet dealer but had the next size up from the Jet I was inquiring about.



AirWolf said:


> Building a snazzy shop there Mike ! Congratualtions!



Thanks Dale.  I have updated a lot of equipment now in the past 2-years.  I think it is about as industrial as I can get for my little home shop.



mksj said:


> Mike,
> 
> The BS-210M looks to be a real nice machine, you have the best or both worlds with separate machines. I am really limited on space so ended up with a geared head Taiwanese Turn-Pro 7x12 which was a big time saver over the old hacksaw. Would have preferred it in a swivel head, but in these smaller machines you give up some of the cutting size and the coolant can go all over the place when you start swiveling the head. Look forward to some pictures and your assessment.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mark.  I too am pretty tight on room/space but I was never sold on those horizontal saws that flipped up to the vertical position, basically 2 in 1 to save room.  I am sure they work find for light duty work but not for what I needed which is why I had two separate saws.  They worked fine for the past few years but it is time to step up to something a little heavier duty and I really like the mitered head style.  I looked at the Taiwanese Turn Pro about 4 or so years ago when I went from an abrasive saw to a horizontal bandsaw but ran across this used Jet 7x12 which was also a Taiwanese and figured I could bring it back to life.  It has worked well but I am excited to try the Baileigh mitered head as I have talked to a couple people over on offroadfab.net and garagejournal that have them and they are very impressed with the BS-210M.



coolidge said:


> I have been happy with my TurnPro 7-12 zero issues but will keep this in mind thanks Z.



Thanks Charles, like I mentioned above that TurnPro was the other one I was looking at a few years back.  Looks like a nice saw.



cvairwerks said:


> Mike: When you get ready to stock up on blades, here is the place that I use: http://www.bandsawbladesdirect.com/band-saw-blades?gclid=COKQtZfO5skCFQ2UaQodWx4Clg
> I ordered a bunch of blades on a Thursday afternoon and had them at the door on the next Tuesday morning.



Thanks, I actually placed an order with them on Monday and haven't seen the blades yet but I am sure they should arrive almost the same time as the saws.

Thanks everyone for you comments.

When I get the saws should I post them here with a brief review or would you guys rather I start a separate thread for each one the Precision Mathews section?

Mike.


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 18, 2015)

Mike,
I vote separate threads for each so there is no confusion between the two. While I really like my Turn Pro 7x12 gear head I think you are making excellent choices. That mitre head will be awesome for the custom work you do in your shop. The large vertical will be better for cutting plate than having a small surface like mine when used vertically. Looking forward to seeing them.
Dave


----------



## Duker (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats on the saws Mike! I had no clue Matt carried bandsaws much less Baileigh.  I have been looking at the 260 so I am looking forward to your thoughts on the 210.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 19, 2015)

Mike, I agree that separate threads would be the better way to go. If you want, you can post links to them in this thread, leaving no loose ends.

Congrats on the new saw purchases. I have a good heavy power hacksaw which works fine for cutoff work, but could really use a vertical bandsaw. I just have to keep my eyes open for a good used one or save up my pennies for a new one. I will be looking forward to your photos and reviews.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats Mike! Those should be great saws.


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 19, 2015)

awesome, looking forward to pics!


----------



## catoctin (Dec 19, 2015)

There's nothing like new toys for Christmas!


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the comments.

Terry, great idea on posting a link here and then having two separate threads.  I will create each thread as they arrive and update as I get some use on them.

Mike.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 21, 2015)

Me too. I'm gona end up in a poor house na not really . But I want a vertical bandsaw also but big enough to come witha blade welder on it, .ill be watching cl and the bay also hgr . Something in the fifteen to eighteen inch range , but I'm a wantin a surface grinder too. My god it never stops. Ain't life fun!!!


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 23, 2015)

Here is a link to the Baileigh BS-210M horizontal bandsaw thread.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...orizontal-bandsaw-from-qmt.41266/#post-354363

Mike.


----------

